# What did you do with your dogs ashes ?



## Keppel (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi, I know this is kind of morbid so I do apologize but I was just wondering what you did with your dogs ashes when they died? 

My old dog Lou died 2 years ago and I really want to do something with her ashes because at the minute they're just stuck in a cupboard in a plastic pot. 

My vet told me to buy a nice plant and put her ashes in the soil, so I bought a rose bush but Bella destroyed it so i'm kind of glad I didn't put her ashes in there. 

I was just wondering what you lot have done with them, just to get some ideas.

Thank you.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Hattie's ashes were put in the garden and we put a plant directly above them. After approx. 7 years we were moving house and as morbid as this sounds we dug the plant up including the soil to put in a pot to take with us. What we didn't expect to find after so many years were her ashes still there too. It was upsetting but in hindsight we now know we have 'all' of her in the pot. 

Bryn's ashes are still in a wooden casket in my Dad's bedside table (he used to sleep at the side of the bed). I'd like to scatter them on the sand dunes where we had many happy walks but if I ever moved away from here I'd feel like we were leaving him behind. Either way I don't think my parents are ready to do anything with his ashes yet (4 years after losing him). He may even be buried with them!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Xiva's ashes come back to me in a lovely wooden casket, it's on my cabinet in the bedroom, next to her collar and my mini Xiva made by Lah Lah's Dogs on here. I don't plan to scatter her ashes or anything.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nothing as I do not request them.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cat's and Dogs ashes are in lovely wooden caskets that are in a cabinet in my dinning room  With photo's of them. They aren't on display as such, but I know they are there


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd picked a lovely dog figure for him to be put in which would've gone on the mantelpiece without being really obvious what it was BUT when I opened the cardboard box that he arrived back in ....... it was the wrong one  to say I was upset is an understatement

I meant to phone but I started to howl every time I tried and after a few weeks I couldn't stand to think of him being disturbed

He's on a shelf in my display unit - not what I wanted at all

I won't be scattering him yet not sure if I'll ever be able to do it tbh


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

They go to a pet cemetery, as I do not wish to have them returned to me


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

We have kept our GSD's ashes in a nice engraved casket with the words 'Goodbye Old Friend'. They are on a shelf in my room with a photo and some rosettes and a cup from a charity dog show (Best Veteran).My OH says he wants them buried with him when he dies but I am not sure you are allowed to do that?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Buried under a plant and ornament in the garden.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Hector's ashes are on a shelf in the living room with a photo & his collar, I've not decided if I want to scatter them or not, but would like to keep him with his brother (still with us & 7yrs old )


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I've never asked for them back - where I'm concerned the memories of the dog are important not the physical residue. I've kept the last collar and the dog's favourite toy as reminders of the good times but I don't need anything else.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ambers ashes are buried close to her favorite place in the garden.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

it's not happened to me yet and fingers crossed won't for a long long time but I will just keep them in a nice box so she can always be with me, that way if I ever move house she isn't left behind  

a common thing is to scatter them at the dogs favourite place though


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Buster's are still in the china pot they came back in (5 years later). I picked it because it was easier to scatter them with, but then I couldn't bear to scatter them. Every now and then I look for a better pot, but there's nothing that really jumps out at me as being special. They were on the sideboard where I prepare the dogs food every day could see them and his collar, but since I had the room decorated we haven't put everything back right so they are in my bedroom.

I did think of scattering them in my mum's garden, as he lived there for the first few years and even after that we spent lots of time there, but I just can't bear to. Buster never wanted to be away from me, so I think I will have them forever. If they can't go in my coffin then my family can dispose of them as they see fit afterwards. I know I shouldn't be emotionally attached to things, but, well, I am.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It hasn't happened to me yet. The only animal I had the body of after death was a cat I buried, the other 2 disappeared without trace.

Thinking about though, and this might sound odd - it does to me - I might eat the ashes (or some if not all). Then some of what's left of Ziggy or Kite could become part of me. I did eat some of the hair from my cats that I found, for the same reason.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

bess is in a wooden casket next to my bed. she will be scattered with me. i wanted button cremeting last month but oh asked for her to be buried in the garden where the rest of his family pets are. seeing as she was his cat offically and it's very rare that he gets his own way over the pets i let him have his way.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Oscar who passed away7 yrs ago, ashes are kept in my house and when i go his ashes will come with me, he didnt really have a fav place to walk, 1 of my dogs that i have now ,Jack loved agility but had to stop last year due to spine op , and his ashes when his time comes will be scattered on the field that ajoins the agility field so he can go play there whenever he wants.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> It hasn't happened to me yet. The only animal I had the body of after death was a cat I buried, the other 2 disappeared without trace.
> 
> Thinking about though, and this might sound odd - it does to me - I might eat the ashes (or some if not all). Then some of what's left of Ziggy or Kite could become part of me. I did eat some of the hair from my cats that I found, for the same reason.


wow, i've never ever heard of anyone eating the ashes of their pets?! Sorry for probing, but how would you eat them? Would you put them in with something or just eat them on their own? That has absolutely fascinated me 

Our old mongrels ashes are under the bird table in my mum and dads garden - Buster loved his garden! Although I don't think I could bury or scatter any more of my pets ashes tbh, the thought of my parents moving out of their house and leaving him behind really bothers me


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ozzy's ashes are in the dog room.... Along with the collar he won and the beautiful name tag that he never got to wear .... I do wonder sometimes about scattering them up in the fells..dunno .


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

Arny 2002 and Angus 2011 are in the spare room in boxes we have decided to keep all the ashes of all our pets, who ever goes last all of our ashes will get scattered together.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Downstairs in the living room I have a memory box .. An ornamental case with Oscar's collar, comb some hair and cards I received after he had gone as well as a plaster cast paw print.. Ive done the same for Max who passed in 2001.

Upstairs in the bedroom we have thier ashes in pretty urns on the window sill with a photo hanger on it with their photo..

When I die my ashes and those of all the dogs will be mixed and scattered together. That way there is no grave to be left to get neglected and forgotton and anyone who wants to remember me can think of me walking the dogs..


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Joshua died so suddenly and unexpectedly that I was in a state of shock when the vets asked if I wanted his ashes back. To be honest, I don't go in for that sort of thing; he is gone and his remains mean nothing.

But I was given them back in a very nice box with his name on it. I put it in my dressing table drawer and I haven't opened that drawer since. I have no idea what else to do with them.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> wow, i've never ever heard of anyone eating the ashes of their pets?! Sorry for probing, but how would you eat them? Would you put them in with something or just eat them on their own? That has absolutely fascinated me
> 
> Our old mongrels ashes are under the bird table in my mum and dads garden - Buster loved his garden! Although I don't think I could bury or scatter any more of my pets ashes tbh, the thought of my parents moving out of their house and leaving him behind really bothers me


I think I'd try a pinch of the powder first, then go to a teaspoon if that was OK, over a period of time. I've had mineral supplements in the past and I guess it would be similar to that. Most tribes that practised cannibalism also did it to make the loved deceased one part of themselves, it just makes sense to me, to make Kite's bones part of my bones.


----------



## WispaLoudly (Feb 4, 2012)

This might sound extra morbid, but when Wispa passes away I think I would really like to keep her skeleton? If not, then just her skull. So she won't get turned into ashes because she'll either be buried or sent off for her bones to be cleaned up.

It might sound weird to a lot of people but I don't think it's any different than keeping ashes or fur clippings, and it fits in with my beliefs and feels like quite a natural way for honour and remembrance.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I will be keeping their ashes in the box with a photo, collar things like that I couldn't scatter them


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I have kept all my dogs ashes and they are waiting for mine - my family is instructed to take mine and their ashes and take them to our favourite walk and scatter us all together. I want to be sure that we are united in death as we were in life - why I think it is important I'm not sure I just want us all to be together. On the other hand I don't have my cats cremated, they are buried in their favourite sun bathing spots in our garden, they just seem comfortable there and it seemed the right thing to do when they died.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

I waited until simba's previous owner could come to visit and we scattered him together off a cliff in Eyemouth. I didn't want him in a box, he's free now.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

All my dogs ashes have always been spread on their favourite walk and I spread a packet of wild flower seeds with their ashes. The following year some of the lovely wild flowers usually mark the spot.


----------



## Keppel (Mar 29, 2013)

beris said:


> All my dogs ashes have always been spread on their favourite walk and I spread a packet of wild flower seeds with their ashes. The following year some of the lovely wild flowers usually mark the spot.


I really like this idea and I think it's what i'm going to do. Seems a lot better than leaving her in a horrible white pot stuck in a cupboard.

Thank you for the replies everybody.


----------

